# What do naval reservists do besides training



## Eric Wang (21 Apr 2016)

What do naval reservists do besides training


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2016)

Hopefully, read, understand, and follow clear direction as given.

From the READ FIRST thread stickied at the top of the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" forum in which you originally, and erroneously, posted your question.

You did READ that FIRST, did you not?



			
				Captain Mark said:
			
		

> This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.
> 
> We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## Old and Alone (21 Apr 2016)

@Loachman if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all. Its a simple question, im sure someone will answer it soon.


----------



## Inspir (21 Apr 2016)

op:


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca (or whichever portal you use).

Normally, newly-registered people take some time to get a feel for the Site before telling the moderators how to run it in their first post.

And I moved the thread into Navy.ca so that "someone" could. "Someone" cannot in the forum where it originally was.


----------



## Lumber (21 Apr 2016)

... said:
			
		

> What do naval reservists do besides training



Fill out mandatory surveys, complete mandatory readings, and attend mandatory briefings...

I'm only half jesting...

I'll have a more robust answer later.


----------



## mariomike (21 Apr 2016)

... said:
			
		

> What do naval reservists do besides training



You may find this discussion of interest,

Navy reserves stupid question
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101049.0.html
OP: "If I joined the Navy reserves what would I actually be doing for my country?"

See also,

Is the Canadian Naval Reserve all but finished?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114367.50.html

Naval Reserve
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++navres&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=6MsYV5X1G8iC8QeZtIHADg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++Naval+Reserve

NAVRES
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++navres&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=6MsYV5X1G8iC8QeZtIHADg&gws_rd=ssl#

Navy Reserve
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=post;quote=1431114;topic=122805.0


----------

